# 2011 Fur Sales---What a Cluster



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, the Jan. fur sales had some folks happy and others grumbl'in.

The only good news at NAFA was that Coyotes sold 100% and prices were up 30-50% from last year.
Western Heavys averaged $52.00---Eastern---avg.$26.00 and simi heavys came in at a $22.00 average.

Beaver tried to stick there head out of the hole they have been in with easterns averaging $27.67.

raccoon did O.k. at a $16.00 avg. for better colors and triples in all sections, but noth'in like Groney had set the stage for.

Heres the kicker---NAFA pulled 100% of the rats from the sale because of low bids, to try to maintain last years prices, and will offer them at the next auction.

NAFA and FHA didn't have the buyers and there not many 100% sales on the offerings. As I said before---China is go'in to play a game at the auction houses this year as are some American buyers

Groney seems to be the only bigger outfit thats mov'in hides and mak'in money but with sale results like Jans., they just knocked off $2 on rats and $5 on raccoon.

Its up to -6 degrees here so I'm gonna go out and break some ice in the horse tanks---I sure feel for the water trappers. Febs auction is next---I hope its not a cluster.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i guess i better unload some yotes


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bobcats are over $400 up here!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Rick---The cats down here are bring'in good prices this year too. Jans. internet auction at NAFA only offered Beaver, Muskrat, raccoon and Coyote. Their Feb auction will have the other furs for sale.

SRN---By the looks of your pics., you have some nice furry dogs up that way. You could get a nice payout if your yotes have the size.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Rick---The cats down here are bring'in good prices this year too. Jans. internet auction at NAFA only offered Beaver, Muskrat, raccoon and Coyote. Their Feb auction will have the other furs for sale.
> 
> SRN---By the looks of your pics., you have some nice furry dogs up that way. You could get a nice payout if your yotes have the size.


 The stepdaughters co-worker I guess traps and was telling her of the prices, I asked her Mom too many questions and she just phoned her, anyways Bobcats are over $ 500 NOT 400, HE GOT 18-MARTEN,2 cougars and a beaver, she was going to give me the guys # so he can answer my ques.'s.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Guess i won't bother choppin ice for rats then.


----------

